# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Մարդ և շրջակա միջավայր > Բնապահպանություն >  Դատարանը բնապահպանության նախկին նախարարի դեմ 37.5մլն դոլարի վճիռ է կայացրել

## Ձայնալար

_Լուսանկարը՝ 168.am-ի:_

*Արդյո՞ք ՀՀ բնապահպանության նախկին նախարար, ՀՀ ԱԺ պատգամավոր Վարդան Այվազյանից կբռնագանձեն 37,5 միլիոն դոլլար
*

15:50 Սեպտեմբեր 18, 2012

ԷկոԼուր

Նյու Յորքի հարավային շրջանի դաշնային դատարանը որոշում է կայացրել ի օգուտ «Global Gold Mining» ընկերության` ՀՀ բնապահպանության նախկին նախարար, ՀՀ ԱԺ պատգամավոր Վարդան Այվազյանից բռնագանձել 37,5 միլիոն դոլլար: Ինչպես գրում է «Հետք»-ը (http://hetq.am/arm/articles/18561/ny...zyani-dem.html). «2006 թ. «Գլոբալ Գոլդ Մայնինգ» ընկերության դուստր ընկերություններից մեկը, որը Հանքավանի հանքավայրի լիցենզառուն էր, ենթարկվել էր կոռումպացված եւ ոչ պատշաճ պահանջների Հայաստանի բնապահպանության նախկին նախարար Վարդան Այվազյանի կողմից։ Ընկերությունը տեղեկացրել էր այդ իրավիճակի մասին Հայաստանի եւ Միացյալ Նահանգների համապատասխան մարմիններին: Արդունքում ընկերությունը Այվազյանի պատճառով կորցրել էր Հանքավանի հանքավայրի նկատմամբ հսկողությունը»:

Վարդան Այվազյանն արձագանքել է հրապարակմանը: Սեպտեմբերի 17-ին տեղի ունեցած մամուլի ասուլիսի ժամանակ նա հայտարարեց, որ «Global Gold Mining» ընկերությունը լիցենզիայից զրկվել է նախատեսված ժամկետում աշխատանքների չկատարման համար: Վարդան Այվազյանը մեկնաբանեց իր փոխհարաբերությունները «Global Gold Mining»-ի հետ եւ հիշեցրեց, որ 2006-2007թթ. իր դեմ կամպանիա է կազմակերպվել: Նաեւ նախկին նախարարը զարմանք հայտնեց, թե ինչու գործը չի քննվել Հայաստանի դատական ատյաններում:

Իր կողմից «ԷկոԼուր»-ը հիշեցնում է, որ ընկերության հետ նախկին նախարարի փոխահարաբերությունների տարբեր ասպեկտները բազմիցս քննվել են Հայաստանի դատական ատյաններում` սկսած 2006թ-ից: Գուցե մեր դատական գործընթացների յուրահատկությունը չի բավարարել ընկերությանը: Այն դիմել է տարբեր ատյանների, այդ թվում նաեւ դիվանագիտական մարմինների: Այսպես, Wikileaks-ի կայքում հրապարակված ամերիկացի դիվանագետ Էնթոնի Գոդֆրիի ուղերձում մասնավորապես ասված է, որ դիվանագետն աջակցում է  «Global Gold Mining»-ի որոշմանը` դիմել Միջազգային արբիտրաժային դատարան: Միջազգային մակարդակով ընկերությունը դիմել է Միջազգային առեւտրային պալատ, իսկ 2008թ. Նյու Յորքի հարավային շրջանի դաշնային դատարան: Ինպես նշված է «Հետք»-ի հոդվածում. «2008 թ. սեպտեմբերի 5-ին ՄԱՊ-ի Միջազգային արբիտրաժային դատարանը կայացրել է որոշում, որի համաձայն՝ Այվազյանը պետք է համարվի որպես կողմ Նյու Յորքի հարավային շրջանի դաշնային դատարանի՝ 2008 թ. հունիսի 25-ին կայացրած որոշման համաձայն»:

Հայաստանի հանրապետական կուսակցությունը, որի անդամ է խորհրդարանի պատգամավոր Վարդան Այվազյանը, այս միջադեպին դեռ քաղաքական գնահատական չի տվել:

http://www.ecolur.org/hy/news/electi...ayvaztan/4159/



Տեսանյութը ազատություն ռադիոկայանի

----------

keyboard (20.09.2012), Peace (21.09.2012), Տրիբուն (21.09.2012)

----------


## keyboard

Ոչ, չեն բռնագանձի  :Cool:

----------

Vaio (21.09.2012)

----------


## Ֆոտոն

Դրսից Հայաստանի խոհանոցին են խառնվում՝ կոզր ունենալու համար: Հնարավոր է, որ նպատակը գումարի գանձելը չի:

----------


## Ձայնալար

Սա էլ որպես լրացում, հիշողության թարմացում




> 18:07, *4 հունիսի, 2007*
> Երբ լրատվամիջոցները նյութեր հրապարակեցին բնապահպանության նախարար Վարդան Այվազյանի` Սեւանա լճի ափին հարբած վիճակում ատրճանակով ճայ խփելու մասին, նա անմիջապես հերքեց այդ լուրը, եւ ոչ մեկ անգամ:
> 
> Հերքեց, որովհետեւ իր շրջապատում գտնվողներից որեւէ մեկը նախարարի դեմ ցուցմունք չէր տա: Երբ երկու ամիս առաջ մենք հրապարակեցինք, թե ինչպես է նախարարն իր հարազատներին եւ մտերիմներին տարբեր կազմակերպությունների միջոցով հանքային ուսումնասիրության լիցիենզիաներ տրամադրել, նախարարը լռեց... եւ սկսեց խոսել երկու ամիս անց: Եթե հրապարակումներում որեւէ անճշտություն լիներ, նա հաստատ «աղմուկ կբարձրացներ»:
> 
> «168 ժամ» թերթին տված հարցազրույցում (31.05.2007 թ.) Բնապահպանության նախարար Վարդան Այվազյանն ասում է, որ ինքը Սուրեն անունով եղբայր չունի, որին պատկանում է «Սուրարտ» ՍՊԸ-ն, եւ ճշտում չի արել, որ մենք սխալվել ենք` իր որդուն շփոթելով եղբոր հետ: Նա չի ասում, որ Սուրենն իր եղբայրը չէ, այլ որդին է: Նա, բնականաբար, չի ասում, որ «Սուրարտ» անվան «Սուր»-ն իր որդի Սուրենն է, իսկ «արտ»-ը` Արթուր Ալեքսանյանը, նույն ինքը` Ամարասի Արթուրը: Վարդան Այվազյանը երեւի չգիտի, որ պետռեգիստրի գործակալությունում ամեն ինչ պահպանվում է, եւ երբ ընկերությունը անվանափոխվում է, կամ հիմնադիրներն են փոխվում, միեւնույն է` պատմությունը մնում է: Այս ամենն արձանագրում են նաեւ համապատասխան մարմինները, բայց վերջիններս չեն խոսում, քանի դեռ խոսելու հրահանգ չունեն: Վարդան Այվազյանի դեպքում այդպիսի հրահանգ չեղավ: Հետեւաբար, նրա բիզնեսը դեռ կշարունակի բարգավաճել:
> 
> Ինչու՞ Վարդան Այվազյանը խոսեց հոդվածների հրապարակումից միայն երկու ամիս անց: Նա վերեւների հետ իր հարցերն արդեն լուծել է եւ հնարավոր է, նույնիսկ, նախարար մնա: ՀՀ գլխավոր դատախազությունը «Հետքի» հոդվածներն ուսումնասիրելուց հետո գտել է, որ հրապարակված փաստերում «օրինախախտումներ եւ քրեորեն հետապնդելի արարքների հատկանիշներ չեն հայտնաբերվել»: ՀՀ գլխավոր դատախազության կոռուպցիայի դեմ պայքարի բաժնին ուզում ենք ՀՀ Քրեական օրեսգրքի ընդամենը մի` 308 հոդվածը (Պաշտոնական լիազորությունները չարաշահելը) հիշեցնել:
> 
> ...


http://hetq.am/arm/investigation/665...een-light.html

----------

Տրիբուն (21.09.2012)

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Դրսից Հայաստանի խոհանոցին են խառնվում՝ կոզր ունենալու համար: Հնարավոր է, որ նպատակը գումարի գանձելը չի:


Ներքին խոհանոց չի, Ջուլ, ամերիկայն ընկերությունից մարդը կաշառք ա ուզել, չեն տվել, ինքն էլ նրանց բիզնեսին խանգարել ա՝ հասցնելով նյութական վնաս:

----------

Chuk (21.09.2012), Տրիբուն (21.09.2012), Ֆոտոն (21.09.2012)

----------


## keyboard

> Ներքին խոհանոց չի, Ջուլ, ամերիկայն ընկերությունից մարդը կաշառք ա ուզել, չեն տվել, ինքն էլ նրանց բիզնեսին խանգարել ա՝ հասցնելով նյութական վնաս:


Ապ բայց սի*գ* իրա եր*գ*իրն է ու մեկա չորա հելնելու  :Wink:  իրան ճանաչելով 100% էս կասեի 1000000 տոկոս վստահ եմ:

----------


## Ձայնալար

Ես ճիշտն ասած իրավական նրբություններին ծանոթ չեմ, միջազգային արբիտրաժ կա, բան կա, *սկզբունքորեն* կարան ստիպեն Հայաստանին իրան դոմփել: Դրա իրավական մեխանիզմները, կարծում եմ, կան:

----------


## Vaio

Ոչ մի բան չի լինի, ժողովուրդ ջան, ամերիկյան մի ինչ-որ դատարնը ով դառավ, որ կարողանա ՀՀ պատգամավորից փող բռնագանձել: 

Կոնկրետ ապացույցներ չկան, որով Այվազյանը կաշառք է ուզել: Տեսաձայնագրություն կա? Չկա: Վկա կա? Չկա: 

Կաշառք ուզել մի բանա, վերցնելը` մեկ այլ:

----------

keyboard (21.09.2012)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Նախկին բնապահպանության նախարար, իսկ այժմ ակտիվ հանքարդյունաբերող Վարդան Այվազյանը պոտենցիալ գնդակահարվողների ցուցակի առաջին հնգյակում ա՝ Հայաստանի բնությանը անդառնալի վնաս հասցնելու համար: 

Հայաստանում չեն բռնագանձի, ոչ էլ կբռնեն, բայց գոնե ԱՄՆ ոտը կկտրվի: Իսկ իմ իմանալով Վարդանը շատ ա սիրում ԱՄՆ գնալ: Կարող ա Եվրոպայից ու մի քանի այլ նորմալ երկրներից էլ ոտը կտրվի, որովհետև եթե ԱՄՆ դաշնային դատարաններից որևէ մեկը ձրբակալելու սանկցիա տվեց, Վարդանը հենց քիթը ՀՀ-ից դուրս հանեց (բացի Ռուսաստանից ու Բելոռուսից) վզից կբռնեն ու կուղարկեն Նյու-Յորք՝ 37 մլն դոլարանոց կլեչատնի զագառ ընդունելու:

----------

Chuk (21.09.2012), keyboard (21.09.2012), Mephistopheles (22.09.2012), Vaio (21.09.2012), Արէա (21.09.2012), Ձայնալար (21.09.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Նախկին բնապահպանության նախարար, իսկ այժմ ակտիվ հանքարդյունաբերող Վարդան Այվազյանը պոտենցիալ գնդակահարվողների ցուցակի առաջին հնգյակում ա՝ Հայաստանի բնությանը անդառնալի վնաս հասցնելու համար: 
> 
> Հայաստանում չեն բռնագանձի, ոչ էլ կբռնեն, բայց գոնե ԱՄՆ ոտը կկտրվի: Իսկ իմ իմանալով Վարդանը շատ ա սիրում ԱՄՆ գնալ: Կարող ա Եվրոպայից ու մի քանի այլ նորմալ երկրներից էլ ոտը կտրվի, որովհետև եթե ԱՄՆ դաշնային դատարաններից որևէ մեկը ձրբակալելու սանկցիա տվեց, Վարդանը հենց քիթը ՀՀ-ից դուրս հանեց (բացի Ռուսաստանից ու Բելոռուսից) վզից կբռնեն ու կուղարկեն Նյու-Յորք՝ 37 մլն դոլարանոց կլեչատնի զագառ ընդունելու:


Պզոյի կողքի կամերան իրան ա սպասում…

----------

